# Nuttin's better'n.........



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

........... a day at the range with friends.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent day to plant some Freedom Seeds downrange! Slippy approved!

BPH...Is that a river or a small pond in the background?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Excellent day to plant some Freedom Seeds downrange! Slippy approved!
> 
> BPH...Is that a river or a small pond in the background?


River. Some kayakers went by and sicked the law on us desperados.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'd like folks to see how rounds react hitting a berm. Please watch how these tracer rounds react after they hit the berm...even with no change in angle from the shooter.






So please understand those rounds go left and right, not just up or just stop....

Look up Surface Danger Area Diagrams and happy shooting .....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Shooting tracers is an excellent way to start a huge wildfire.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Old SF Guy said:


> I'd like folks to see how rounds react hitting a berm. Please watch how these tracer rounds react after they hit the berm...even with no change in angle from the shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep they can bounce in all directions.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Long time ago when in the Guards at Fort McCoy near Tomah WI. I pulled guard duty for the ammo trucks for the M-60 night shoot. They'd pop a couple flares and 7-8 M-60's would let her fly at personnel and a few vehicle targets they had in this little valley. Most impressive thing I ever got to watch with all the tracers ricocheting all over the place. Amazing how some would come right back at the firing line and in every direction. 

They burnt down a lot of area from all the fires from the tracers through out the night. Didn't really think about it till a few days later. But I was sitting on thousands of rounds of ammo in the back of those trucks that night.


----------

